# Getting the fever.



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright boys, I know some of you lucky dogs have already been out calling, some not. I am in the have not been category...and it's getting me down. I am ready to get out there and see who the first unlucky yote is.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes it is about time...but it is also too hot for me







Actually thinking of going sturgeon fishing soon...it is time to catch the big ones soon. If anyone wants to try....let me know ! This is an open offer !


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh my....when do I need to be there? What do I need to bring?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Season starts...next week I think...try to look it up tomorrow at work. I have never gone after them...but want to. It is alot like cat fishing on the bottom often in deep water.

I will write you

Bring yourself....I have everything


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been burning inside for a few weeks now. Gotta find some places around TX to hunt this year or it's going to make for a depressing winter!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I also have the itch to get out, I have had for too long now. I have been out calling a few times and that seems to ease the itch a little. I am ready for winter or at least sub 100* weather.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sit out in this old cabin about 100yds. from the house every morning, play with the deer using a cow calf call for about an hour, Sat. morning was in the garden getting veggies ready when a yote come up to 60 yds away, first thought it was a fawn with the sun just getting over the mtns, and the shadows from the trees, never paid it much attention till the wife told me when I got back to the house, told her she should have shot it as the gun was sitting beside her, Oh well, they'll be back!!


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

I have about ten days before, I start the early season... The winter wheat is getting harvested... and the straw bales make for great perches for those night hunts...

Get after them boys... We should start a thread to see photos of first bloods of the season...

Chris, can you start this for us...

Mike


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Itching for a new t/c which will lead to a great desire to shoot some predators. Been seeing them early morning in the cut hay fields. Might try some callin early Sunday morning. Still wont curb the itch be more like scratching poision ivy with brillo pad. LoL


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Had the itch for along time. Our coyote season is opened year round. just waiting for the young dogs to start going out on there own.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm dying. Had a few hunts fall through the last couple weeks. REALLY itching right now so I can relate. Need to get the R15 our and let 'er buck.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Saw a dog this morning, it actually looked good...and lit a heck of a fire!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nothing here yet...went out to check deer stands...no tracks other than deer...a few large ones







....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My neighbors heard the coyotes howling and yipping tonight... I didn't hear anything (as far as they know) LOL as I was sitting in the dark pushing the button on my foxpro. I'm surprised they didn't hear me laughing.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Gives me an idea !!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's kinda fun. Maybe tomorrow I'll give them a little Lightning Jack.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

now thats too funny!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Keeps the neighborhood cats out of my plants too !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...good thought...may try raccoon fight under a neighbors window lol....I am sitting here with a smile and laughing


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I set mine in a bush in my front yard with the speaker facing away from the nosiest of the neighbors so they have a harder time drawing a fix on the location... although I do have an old JS pm that I could put in a different location hhmmm...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

There you go...have a few running...when they come out start up another...you will have em running around the neighborhood.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I talked to a few neighbors today they all were talking about the coyotes in the hood. It was all I could do to keep a straight face. I'm gonna light them up tonight.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

If expanded upon correctly this could lead to future calling grounds!!! What ya think?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have seen them running through the neighborhood. But they usually are in the fields around us. Alas it is city limits.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So how are the neighbors doing tonight ?? Do not lead onto whats up....keep em guessing


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My one neighbor came down and rang my doorbell as he knows I hunt yotes just to tell me that he saw them running down the street, There were two of them according to him. I saw one cat hightailing it out of the neighbors front yard bushes when I fired the second caller up( he was about ten feet from it ) I put the second caller in my back yard in a tree and even excused myself from the conversation with the neighbor to go inside and make the second one howl. He was freaking out DID YOU HEAR THAT? I started laughing but covered with "it's only a coyote" he seemed to buy it as we talked for another couple of minutes before I told him that they normally don't stick around to long when hunting. He went home and I called it a night as it was about ten thirty and the little kids in the hood are sleeping.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I think I better come down there YD to man the back caller, boy could we have some fun, don't have to worry about kids trick or treating on Halloween??


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I need to get me a fox pro or something to play that trick on my neighbors. They already don't like me for other reasons (4th of july is about every other day for me, I like lighting fireworks off randomly) so I suppose messing with their poodles wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish I had a video camera to show how the porch lights come on when those mean ole coyotes start howling.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Fed the addiction last week with a mangy yote in my crosshairs, but sadly I only ended up with a bang-over and wanting more. Just downloaded 10 of my own custom sounds onto a Firestorm, but it doesn't seem to curb the need. I gotta get out and do some calling, before I get stupid and sign up for some kinda three step program. Will one of you guys be my sponsor?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

JTKillough I would be williing to discuss your sponsorship with you while enroute to do a yote set. (dont like talking much when calling). I figure to properly get to know you this would probably involve at least a 3 day weekend of hunting. We could also discuss things during the heat of the day when calling is lease productive over food and drinks. I will be waiting your response. My 3 step program consist of Setups,Calling and Shooting not always in that order.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Big, sound like some intensive therapy. Calling, Shooting, Set-ups, oh man, I starting to get he shakes. Better sign me up. I may as well let you know now....I'm extremely addicted to shoot'in predators. A pretty tough case. I've also been known as a vermin popper!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

JT, that sounds serious...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You are in our prayers JT.

Dear Lord when JT hits the play button on his new foxpro please give it the power to call out to thy vermin, And when he hits them in the head with a 40gr(or was it 32gr) pill and says HEAL... please oh Lord let him be healed from this terrible affliction that has taken over his body....

send whatever you can afford to youngdon NOW in return I will send you a picture of my lavish house and cars...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

ha ahahaha I feel the love of the group and the power moving us in the right direction. JT you have a support group here of fellow verminators willing to help you shoot your way through these tough times. Do the foot work and the results will come.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Big, sound like some intensive therapy. Calling, Shooting, Set-ups, oh man, I starting to get he shakes. Better sign me up. I may as well let you know now....I'm extremely addicted to shoot'in predators. A pretty tough case. I've also been known as a vermin popper!


Does your family in Ft. Morgan have land or access to any where I/we could do some calling? The 3 new places I lined up in the last couple months have fallen through time and again. The landowners want to show me around before I can go call and our meetings have been canceled on their end over and over. Frustrating!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*Yep You Guys have definitely Been in too Long!! Now your getting Mischievious!! LOL But I got to admit you Got me to Thinking LOL*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Boys will be boys, I'm gonna light them up again tomorrow I wish I had a wolf howl.


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I've had coyotes on the mind for the last month ive been seeing them here and there on my way to work in the morning.
I can't wait to get back out there.We also have a year round season for yotes here in PA.I think im gonn start here in about 3 weeks or so .


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

ebbs, sadly no, they be city folk. From time to time I get up that way, before I show, I will let you know and we will try for a hunt.....Thats it fellas, I can't take it. I am caving, I'm setting here looking at a new caller and thinking, "Just slip into somethin more comfortable (camo) and get to the desert, go ahead JT, who's gonna know." I'm going out tomorrow, I got to get out! Aint nobody stoppin me.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks, JT, I look forward to it.

I'm chomping at the bit too. Got an invite to do some prairie dog thwacking on Saturday afternoon before the family gets in town. Then it's a week's vacay up in Estes Park (horrible life I know) where the high temp for the week will be 80 degrees, but high 70s most of the week. I did get permission on another farm to do some sage rat blasting next week while dad and the bro-in-law are in town. I might leave the rifle and play guide though to give them some more shots







. They have a hard time keeping up with me past 200 yards anyway!


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Alright boys, I know some of you lucky dogs have already been out calling, some not. I am in the have not been category...and it's getting me down. I am ready to get out there and see who the first unlucky yote is.


I'm with you Bro!!!!! Hope you get your dog.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Went and checked a trail camera yesterday evening after work...saw another yote going into the corn field over on that farm, and anther one on the way home. I guess I need to start packing a call and my rifle and call before I check my camera....hmmmmm, why didn't I think of that sooner!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Done little calling this past saturday. called in 1 did not expect it to come down wind of me less than ten foot a way. It didn't know I was on the place until it picked up my scent where I walked up to my vantge point. called it in on a lighting jack. did not get ashot off.guess I educated that one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's alright he'll be back, give him some time.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya they were sure loud and active last night, one was barking so close to the house that it sounded like it was sitting beside you, was actually where the raccoons were the other morning,they like that full moon, could hear the deer the blowing out in the fields.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll bet our neighborhood coyote will come pay a visit again tonight , in fact I'd lay money on it.


----------

